# Help With Seiko Identification



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone help?

Is the Seiko 7T34-6A0A in the same model range as the Seiko 7T34-6A09? I cannot find the either on the database.

Through pictures it looks as though it could be the same watch.

If not what is it similar to?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't answer your question on 7T34's, as such, but I can confirm that there appear to be numerous anomolies in Seiko's cal./model case-back stampings.

Since I started collecting 7A38's, I have seen several examples of this - most recently a two-tone 7A38-728A which to all intents and purposes was EXACTLY the same watch as identical appearing 7A38-7289's which I'd seen previously.

There also appears to be much 'crossover' in the marking of other 7280's and 7289's (and other models in the 7A38 range).

In fact, I asked a very similar question (specific to the 7A38-7270) in one of my very first posts:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...st&p=404997



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I have *2* of this particular (exactly the same model) Seiko 7A38 - but both mine are marked 7A38-727*0*.
> 
> Could the OP have made a typo with his original subject, or are Seiko model numbers more complicated than I'd thought ?
> 
> Is there a table of what these Seiko 7A38 model variations signify to be found anywhere ?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I can't answer your question on 7T34's, as such, but I can confirm that there appear to be numerous anomolies in Seiko's cal./model case-back stampings.
> 
> Since I started collecting 7A38's, I have seen several examples of this - most recently a two-tone 7A38-728A which to all intents and purposes was EXACTLY the same watch as identical appearing 7A38-7289's which I'd seen previously.
> 
> ...


well, in the 6309 world, the last number 6309-7040 and the 6309-7049- the NINE seems to be the model slated for the USA. The #0 is seen as models made for everywhere else.

So, the final 9 could also mean that model was made for the USA only, with no other apparent difference.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thian said:


> well, in the 6309 world, the last number 6309-7040 and the 6309-7049- the NINE seems to be the model slated for the USA. The #0 is seen as models made for everywhere else.
> 
> So, the final 9 could also mean that model was made for the USA only, with no other apparent difference.


So I wonder what the significance of the last digit of the model - '0' or '9' (being most common) being replaced by 'A' is ? :huh:

Compare for example these two 7A38's recently sold on eBay - in the USA:

7A38-728*A* item # 150332039775 and 7A38-728*9* item # 150333270192

(My own watch, which came from eBay in the States (NIB) is also stamped 7A38-7289.)

Noting also the OP's original question:



johnboy24 said:


> Is the Seiko 7T34-6A0*A* in the same model range as the Seiko 7T34-6A0*9*?


----------



## VJM (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi folks, just joined the forum and I have a question regarding Seiko model numbers.

I still have my 6309-7049 Divers that I purchsed in the Bahamas in 1979. I dont know whether the watch was destined for the US specifically, or world market.

What I do know is the day ring has both English in black and Spanish in red which I thought was intersting, was this a standard configuration from new?

Thanks for any feedback, (I hope to post a photo when I can figure out why google photo URL wont load!)


----------

